# So You Have A Dascham? Guess What!



## sopranored (Aug 10, 2021)

Having a dashcam in your car makes pax uncomfortable and will increase your chance of getting false negative rated. I do not recommend having one. Instead use social engineering. In the end of the ride pax will leave your car satisfied and happy. You made them feel so good that they'd be soo embarrassed to give you any ratings below 5 star. Talk more with pax, don't say the wrong things, don't try to make jokes about racism or controversy. You never know where you'll end up.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Very bad advice.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

sopranored said:


> Having a dashcam in your car makes pax uncomfortable and will increase your chance of getting false negative rated. I do not recommend having one. Instead use social engineering. In the end of the ride pax will leave your car satisfied and happy. You made them feel so good that they'd be soo embarrassed to give you any ratings below 5 star. Talk more with pax, don't say the wrong things, don't try to make jokes about racism or controversy. You never know where you'll end up.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New2This said:


> View attachment 611999


the only thing that could make that gif 
any better is if he dropped the mic LOL


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

sopranored said:


> Having a dashcam in your car makes pax uncomfortable and will increase your chance of getting false negative rated. I do not recommend having one. Instead use social engineering. In the end of the ride pax will leave your car satisfied and happy. You made them feel so good that they'd be soo embarrassed to give you any ratings below 5 star. Talk more with pax, don't say the wrong things, don't try to make jokes about racism or controversy. You never know where you'll end up.


Translation:

"Protecting yourself from going to prison over a false rape or assault accusation is far less important than making sure a passenger is not uncomfortable to the point of rating you less than 5 stars. Drivers have a duty to protect their rating more than their own freedom."


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

sopranored said:


> Having a dashcam in your car makes pax uncomfortable and will increase your chance of getting false negative rated. I do not recommend having one. Instead use social engineering. In the end of the ride pax will leave your car satisfied and happy. You made them feel so good that they'd be soo embarrassed to give you any ratings below 5 star. Talk more with pax, don't say the wrong things, don't try to make jokes about racism or controversy. You never know where you'll end up.


Once again, 14 days on the board, and he's going to share with us all of his expertise. DUDE you have NO idea what you are talking about and please stop broadcasting bullshit information. New drivers might be on here and read this and take your stupid advice.

DO US ALL A FAVOR, since you're new here... do some reading on the boards. Pay particular attention to people who have been on the board for years, and driving rideshare for years.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

On a side note social engineering is good, and will improve your ratings. Chat people up (if they are chatty). If they respond with one word answers or are busy with their phone or talking to the other pax, leave them alone. People skills definitely help your rating (and your tips). But for those concerned about the risk of deactivation, if a customer makes a false complaint in order to get the ride free, or a customer misunderstands something you say and interprets it as creepy, a dashcam could help you remain a rideshare driver.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

sopranored said:


> Having a dashcam in your car makes pax uncomfortable and will increase your chance of getting false negative rated. I do not recommend having one. Instead use social engineering. In the end of the ride pax will leave your car satisfied and happy. You made them feel so good that they'd be soo embarrassed to give you any ratings below 5 star. Talk more with pax, don't say the wrong things, don't try to make jokes about racism or controversy. You never know where you'll end up.


You sir are a bloviating know it all.

I have my dash cam deliberately out there to the right of the rear view mirror, light blinking and the cable deliberately hanging straight down. I want it to be painfully obvious. 7 or 8k trips with it and guess what, maybe 10 people have mentioned it and I tell them I've never had to use the footage because it acts as a deterrent for the crazy stuff and I make up some tale of insanity that even they have to agree would be wrong. Then they forget about it and get on with their lives. I get the occasional 1 or 4 star rating, never a word about the dash cam so who would even care if they were rating you down once in a while because of the dash cam??? Can't eat ratings and ratings don't keep you out of jail.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

sopranored said:


> Having a dashcam in your car makes pax uncomfortable and will increase your chance of getting false negative rated. I do not recommend having one. Instead use social engineering. In the end of the ride pax will leave your car satisfied and happy. You made them feel so good that they'd be soo embarrassed to give you any ratings below 5 star. Talk more with pax, don't say the wrong things, don't try to make jokes about racism or controversy. You never know where you'll end up.


You're wrong because many paxhole come into your car with the deliberate motive to scam you and Uber to get free rides. You can't woo them because before you even picked them up they already planned ahead to 1 star you and report you for not wearing a mask, swinging your gun around in your left hand with a whisky bottle in your right hand, driving with your kneecaps on the wrong side of the road, rejecting their service dog, being racially insensitive and asking them for sex repeatedly during the ride.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Your comment is a subjective one and may not be the same for all. It all depends on the rider, yes, some are very uncomfortable with a dash cam, heck, some have asked to turn it off, others have joked about it, while others just dont care or notice it. We all know that UBER will not look at the video in case of problem, but it certainly can go a long way to help out in case the problem gets to the authorities. 

For me, it is a tool that can provide protection to the driver.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sopranored said:


> Having a dashcam in your car makes pax uncomfortable and will increase your chance of getting false negative rated. I do not recommend having one. Instead use social engineering. In the end of the ride pax will leave your car satisfied and happy. You made them feel so good that they'd be soo embarrassed to give you any ratings below 5 star. Talk more with pax, don't say the wrong things, don't try to make jokes about racism or controversy. You never know where you'll end up.


*STFU!*


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ted Fink said:


> Once again, 14 days on the board, and he's going to share with us all of his expertise. DUDE you have NO idea what you are talking about and please stop broadcasting bullshit information. New drivers might be on here and read this and take your stupid advice.
> 
> DO US ALL A FAVOR, since you're new here... do some reading on the boards. Pay particular attention to people who have been on the board for years, and driving rideshare for years.





Disgusted Driver said:


> You sir are a bloviating know it all.
> 
> I have my dash cam deliberately out there to the right of the rear view mirror, light blinking and the cable deliberately hanging straight down. I want it to be painfully obvious. 7 or 8k trips with it and guess what, maybe 10 people have mentioned it and I tell them I've never had to use the footage because it acts as a deterrent for the crazy stuff and I make up some tale of insanity that even they have to agree would be wrong. Then they forget about it and get on with their lives. I get the occasional 1 or 4 star rating, never a word about the dash cam so who would even care if they were rating you down once in a while because of the dash cam??? Can't eat ratings and ratings don't keep you out of jail.





Trafficat said:


> You're wrong because many paxhole come into your car with the deliberate motive to scam you and Uber to get free rides. You can't woo them because before you even picked them up they already planned ahead to 1 star you and report you for not wearing a mask, swinging your gun around in your left hand with a whisky bottle in your right hand, driving with your kneecaps on the wrong side of the road, rejecting their service dog, being racially insensitive and asking them for sex repeatedly during the ride.





Amos69 said:


> *STFU!*


Gentlemen I believe we have a sighting of the elusive trock in it's natural habitat.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

sopranored said:


> Having a dashcam in your car makes pax uncomfortable and will increase your chance of getting false negative rated. I do not recommend having one. Instead use social engineering. In the end of the ride pax will leave your car satisfied and happy. You made them feel so good that they'd be soo embarrassed to give you any ratings below 5 star. Talk more with pax, don't say the wrong things, don't try to make jokes about racism or controversy. You never know where you'll end up.


That is the worst advice I have ever read on here. Find someplace else to troll.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> That is the worst advice I have ever read on here. Find someplace else to troll.


You know, Guido, at first I didn't like you, but I'm coming around to see your side of a lot of things. I'm a people person, so I don't think I'll ever be as good as you at not giving a F, but I'm moving in that direction LOLZ


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

You can do both. You can have a dash cam and make the pax comfortable/not falsely rate you.

Personally, I mount the camera more forward of the rear view mirror, it's near impossible to see from the rear seat and unobtrusive in the front passenger seat.

Honestly, I've never had a pax get angry about a dash can, the worst you get is a shit test, and if you don't react negatively and either joke/be casual about it like it's no big deal they get it.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

If you are driving around without a dashcam you are taking a huge risk. Not just from the passengers but also from another driver that you may be in a collision with and you may need to prove to the insurance company that it wasn't your fault. I once had a drunken passenger grab the steering wheel on the freeway. I bitterly regret not having a dash cam at the time. With proof it happened I could have got a hefty settlement from this lunatic or his family.


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> the only thing that could make that gif
> any better is if he dropped the mic LOL


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

sopranored said:


> Having a dashcam in your car makes pax uncomfortable and will increase your chance of getting false negative rated. I do not recommend having one. Instead use social engineering. In the end of the ride pax will leave your car satisfied and happy. You made them feel so good that they'd be soo embarrassed to give you any ratings below 5 star. Talk more with pax, don't say the wrong things, don't try to make jokes about racism or controversy. You never know where you'll end up.


Nonsense. Do not drive uber/lyft without a dashcam. It is the only corroborating witness you will have in any event with Pax or other vehicles. Both of these companies have shown time and again drivers are disposable, and they will side with PAX in nearly every circumstance. Ignoring this advice because of the effect a dashcam may have on your ratings is RIDICULOUS.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

sopranored said:


> Having a dashcam in your car makes pax uncomfortable and will increase your chance of getting false negative rated. I do not recommend having one. Instead use social engineering. In the end of the ride pax will leave your car satisfied and happy. You made them feel so good that they'd be soo embarrassed to give you any ratings below 5 star. Talk more with pax, don't say the wrong things, don't try to make jokes about racism or controversy. You never know where you'll end up.


Unless they plan on blowing me, bugger off


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

sopranored said:


> Having a dashcam in your car makes pax uncomfortable and will increase your chance of getting false negative rated.


News Flash - None of the experienced drivers here care about their rating.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

sopranored said:


> Having a dashcam in your car makes pax uncomfortable and will increase your chance of getting false negative rated. I do not recommend having one. Instead use social engineering. In the end of the ride pax will leave your car satisfied and happy. You made them feel so good that they'd be soo embarrassed to give you any ratings below 5 star. Talk more with pax, don't say the wrong things, don't try to make jokes about racism or controversy. You never know where you'll end up.


Worse advice ever. I never had anyone give me bad ratings over my dash cam that I know of and it’s saved me issues at least a few times. First was a drunk guy who kept insisting he left his phone in the car. A simple check on the dash cam showed he left my vehicle with it in his hand. That saved me more hassle and possibly being charged for a phone. Second time this woman and man got in my car, this was around 3 am. As soon as I started driving the guy started puking on himself. So I pulled over and said the ride is over. So the lady tells me I have to keep driving or she will report me for sexual harassment. I pointed at my dash cam and said that everything you just said was recorded on my dash camera. She got out of the car and called me an *ssh*le. Then I proceeded to submit this information along with pictures of the puke. Got $80 for some on the door jam that took a couple of paper towels and sanitizer to make clean again. I spent good money on my blackvue 650drs-2chir and don’t regret it as it has paid for itself and kept me from being deactivated or worse. I did have one guy make a comment about and make a bad face about it, no bad rating though but other then that everyone else agreed that ever rode in my vehicle said it was a great thing to have


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ubermikeo said:


> View attachment 612054


I hate myself for laughing at that but well done sir.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

cumonohito said:


> Your comment is a subjective one and may not be the same for all. It all depends on the rider, yes, some are very uncomfortable with a dash cam, heck, some have asked to turn it off, others have joked about it, while others just dont care or notice it. We all know that UBER will not look at the video in case of problem, but it certainly can go a long way to help out in case the problem gets to the authorities.
> 
> For me, it is a tool that can provide protection to the driver.


This, Uber/Lyft do not care if you have dashcam video. To me, its rare something would happen that involves the police, Uber/Lyft don't care about video, and the dashcam is more likely to put pax on edge. I've never used one.

There's been so many threads on here where an ant has problems with a pax, they try to show Uber the footage and Uber doesn't care.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> This, Uber/Lyft do not care if you have dashcam video. To me, its rare something would happen that involves the police, Uber/Lyft don't care about video, and the dashcam is more likely to put pax on edge. I've never used one.
> 
> There's been so many threads on here where an ant has problems with a pax, they try to show Uber the footage and Uber doesn't care.


If you don't have a dash cam, it basically represents nothing happened.

If you do have a dash cam, the thing indeed exists, no matter Uber does care or not.

There are essential differences between above two.


----------



## jtk131604 (Apr 12, 2017)

Screw that. I won't drive for these companies without my dashcam. Mine is acting up a little lately. Keeps turning off by itself here and there but all i have to do is unplug it and plug it back in to fix the problem. Still, I'll be dropping another $100 on a new one very soon. Surprised it lasted 4 years in this Houston heat anyway.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

This guy should be banned on shut off for a week. Given horrible advice that we all know is wrong. I drive in the city dual cam. Screw the passenger to a point when a taxi runs a light and crushes my car and try's to lie to police that I hit him. I got the proof he hit me. Of course for pax is #1 . But # 1 
And #2 is very important. 
Many people will smack your car and say you hit them . In my business years ago backing up a lady young did this to me. She called police
We pulled the tape. I never touched her. But on my driving record because of a report. I had the words incident.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

My pax like that I have a dashcam. It protects driver and pax from each other. Police can take the card (with cause or permission) in the event of either a driver or pax incident. 
I have mine mounted in front of the sun visor. If a paranoid pax asks nicely I will flip the visor down to block video. I don’t mention audio is still recording.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

I disaagree with the OP. The first thing I like to do is break the ice with a racist or sexist joke.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

So after i have 5700 rides using my camera . I did not know i should take it out of my car .
I will take it out right now . Thanks for the help i never know my passengers were getting upset. 
On person said she did not like the cam. I Dropped her off at the gas station and called uber told them why i had to end the ride noted it . Only a idiot drivers without a front and back camera . 
Once i has a person throw them self in front of my car. Police called . Dash camera ! Covered my ass.
Ok ill take the camera out . That person was never hit they pretended to be .
I will also stop using my seat belts disable my air bag and abs brakes .
No more motorcycle helmets . I will stop reading warming labels on items as well.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> You're wrong because many paxhole come into your car with the deliberate motive to scam you and Uber to get free rides. You can't woo them because before you even picked them up they already planned ahead to 1 star you and report you for not wearing a mask, swinging your gun around in your left hand with a whisky bottle in your right hand, driving with your kneecaps on the wrong side of the road, rejecting their service dog, being racially insensitive and asking them for sex repeatedly during the ride.


There was this one time I was not wearing a mask, swinging my gun around and taking shots of whisky as I drove with my knees on the wrong side of the road after telling the pax to leave their smelly dog at home because I know "those people" don't use service dogs all while asking for some love and not once did the pax report me.

Clearly my dashcam saved me from getting reported for that.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

When I say that I would NOT do rideshare without a dashcam I am dead serious. No hyperbole whatsoever


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> When I say that I would NOT do rideshare without a dashcam I am dead serious. No hyperbole whatsoever


This might be the first thing I've ever agreed with you upon. Well said.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> There was this one time I was not wearing a mask, swinging my gun around and taking shots of whisky as I drove with my knees on the wrong side of the road after telling the pax to leave their smelly dog at home because I know "those people" don't use service dogs all while asking for some love and not once did the pax report me.
> 
> Clearly my dashcam saved me from getting reported for that.


Please share the video


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I can’t believe the troll AND sock combination gets this many replies. OP is laughing his ass off. Getting 33 (now 34) replies on his bullshit has made his day. 🤦‍♂️ HE’S FAKE!!! My god, who doesn’t understand that?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I can’t believe the troll AND sock combination gets this many replies. OP is laughing his ass off. Getting 33 (now 34) replies on his bullshit has made his day. 🤦‍♂️ HE’S FAKE!!! My god, who doesn’t understand that?


Feeding the trolls is fun, what else am I going to do when I’m bored


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NicFit said:


> Feeding the trolls is fun, what else am I going to do when I’m bored


Hub of porn? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Feeding the trolls is fun, what else am I going to do when I’m bored


🍆 + 👋


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Feeding the trolls is fun, what else am I going to do when I’m bored


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

New2This said:


> Hub of porn? 🤷‍♂️





Seamus said:


> 🍆 + 👋





Amos69 said:


> View attachment 612106


I can only do that so many times a day, like I said when I’m bored, not busy


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

sopranored said:


> Having a dashcam in your car makes pax uncomfortable and will increase your chance of getting false negative rated. I do not recommend having one. Instead use social engineering. In the end of the ride pax will leave your car satisfied and happy. You made them feel so good that they'd be soo embarrassed to give you any ratings below 5 star. Talk more with pax, don't say the wrong things, don't try to make jokes about racism or controversy. You never know where you'll end up.


LOL. This is so bad.

By the time I stopped driving ~18 months ago, I had over 10,000 rides and all but the first ~week's worth were with a dashcam. Not just one cam BTW, when I went to an XL vehicle I had one out the back window and the interior pointed INTO the third row.

I consistently had a 4.95-5.0 rating.

Not b/c I social engineered or anything. I was competent and, well, didn't suck at driving people from point A to point B.

If you're getting negatively rated, it's not b/c of a dashcam making people uncomfortable, it's b/c you drive as bad as you give advice.

PS. F ratings anyhow. Why are you even concerned with ratings? Can you spend them? Did something change in the last year and a half that makes them actually useful?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I think the op works for Uber and they are trying to discourage dash cams as the drivers are using them to not be intimidated by customers or Uber and they are having a tough time just dealing with them. Best thing to do is not listen to this guy, he’s corporate or something. Keep your dash cams, get a dash cam if you don’t have one, if Uber is afraid of them like this to make them spread lies then dash cams are good


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

This has got to be the worst advice anyone ever post on this forum... 

Right next to when.... Well nothing comes close.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> This has got to be the worst advice anyone ever post on this forum...
> 
> Right next to when.... Well nothing comes close.


Give bubble gum to the pax, so you can clean your carpet from it every second ride.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> Give bubble gum to the pax, so you can clean your carpet from it every second ride.


Hrm... If it was "can't talk and chew at the same time" that would be OK with me.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

This subsection is for people who want to ask advice, not for those who believe they are 'holier than thou' to give advice. If anyone needs a dashcam, it's you. Stop making your pax feel uncomfortable in general, then when it comes time for you to operate your dashcam, you'll have zero problemos.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Seamus said:


> I can’t believe the troll AND sock combination gets this many replies. OP is laughing his ass off. Getting 33 (now 34) replies on his bullshit has made his day. 🤦‍♂️ HE’S FAKE!!! My god, who doesn’t understand that?


He's warsaw's comrade


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

On the topic of dash cams. Any suggestions/recommendations for a decent affordable one that does dash and interior? I know there's one advertised in the tech section, wasn't sure if anyone has experience with it or it's close competitors?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> This subsection is for people who want to ask advice, not for those who believe they are 'holier than thou' to give advice. If anyone needs a dashcam, it's you. Stop making your pax feel uncomfortable in general, then when it comes time for you to operate your dashcam, you'll have zero problemos.


Riiiight... This coming from someone who remarks are derogatory and negative about 85% of the time


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> This, Uber/Lyft do not care if you have dashcam video. To me, its rare something would happen that involves the police, Uber/Lyft don't care about video, and the dashcam is more likely to put pax on edge. I've never used one.
> 
> There's been so many threads on here where an ant has problems with a pax, they try to show Uber the footage and Uber doesn't care.


Uber looked at my dash cam footage multiple times. I sent a link to a private youtube video and could see the number of views.

I was given my money back and the 1⭐ ratings were removed from my profile. 2 Rides now.

I don't ask them if they want to see it I send them the link.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Nythain said:


> On the topic of dash cams. Any suggestions/recommendations for a decent affordable one that does dash and interior? I know there's one advertised in the tech section, wasn't sure if anyone has experience with it or it's close competitors?


The Vantrue pro is widely accepted as industry standard. I have one.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> The Vantrue pro is widely accepted as industry standard. I have one.


Do you use it dual or just front facing? If dual, have you had any problems with license plate number clarity at 1080?


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Nythain said:


> On the topic of dash cams. Any suggestions/recommendations for a decent affordable one that does dash and interior? I know there's one advertised in the tech section, wasn't sure if anyone has experience with it or it's close competitors?


COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam with GPS, WiFi, Supercapacitor, Infrared night vision, FCC-ID approved, super good quality, APP is really easy to use: http://amazon.com/dp/B08HLT4TR1 

Many UP members are using it and most importantly, support is always here.

You could also read this post to know more details about our COXPAL A9D:

Newly Launched COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam | Uber Drivers Forum (uberpeople.net)


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> Riiiight... This coming from someone who remarks are derogatory and negative about 85% of the time


Your freewheeling frame of mind and percentage are off


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Your freewheeling frame of mind and percentage are off


Sorry.... 84.99%


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

sopranored said:


> Having a dashcam in your car makes pax uncomfortable and will increase your chance of getting false negative rated. I do not recommend having one. Instead use social engineering. In the end of the ride pax will leave your car satisfied and happy. You made them feel so good that they'd be soo embarrassed to give you any ratings below 5 star. Talk more with pax, don't say the wrong things, don't try to make jokes about racism or controversy. You never know where you'll end up.


Baaaaaaad advice. I have been running a visible dash cam for more than four years. How do you explain my 5.0 ratings on Uber and Lyft?


----------



## GrandmaRosey (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm a little confused by this topic, I'm new to driving Uber and Lyft and seem to be getting a lot of trips going to bad neighborhoods, what's the best thing to do?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

GrandmaRosey said:


> I'm a little confused by this topic, I'm new to driving Uber and Lyft and seem to be getting a lot of trips going to bad neighborhoods, what's the best thing to do?


The topic is dashcams. Not bad neighborhood avoidance.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> The topic is dashcams. Not bad neighborhood avoidance.


But wouldn't buying a Dashcam in essence prevent going to bad neighborhoods because you wouldn't need to review cam footage if you had stayed away?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> But wouldn't buying a Dashcam in essence prevent going to bad neighborhoods because you wouldn't need to review cam footage if you had stayed away?


Sorry but my Universal Translator can't make heads nor tails of your message.

_But wouldn't buying a Dashcam
in essence
prevent going to bad neighborhoods
because you wouldn't need to review cam footage
if you had stayed away_

Naw, I got nothing.


----------



## GrandmaRosey (Sep 1, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> The topic is dashcams. Not bad neighborhood avoidance.


Tough crowd


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

GrandmaRosey said:


> Tough crowd


Get a dashcam.

You can avoid starting trips in bad neighborhoods but you can't avoid dropping off in bad neighborhoods.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Sorry but my Universal Translator can't make heads nor tails of your message.
> 
> _But wouldn't buying a Dashcam
> in essence
> ...


_But wouldn't buying a Dashcam
in essence
( go buy a cam) 

prevent going to bad neighborhoods_
(it might stop you from traveling to bad parts of town)

_because you wouldn't need to review cam footage
(because staying away from the bad sides of town won't record a murder or the various bad things that happened in the bad side of town) _


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Only a fool would drive without a cam and like many have written there is a way to work the pax that is uncomfortable when they see the cam and even if one out of the thousands give you a low rating for the cam, well so what!

The cam is protection from criminals who do not want to be recorded and the OP suggesting not having a cam is either pax that got caught doing something or someone that want to do something stupid but can’t because drivers have those cameras!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Lyft once sent me a message because a pax complained I had a dashcam, that was the day I realized I was glad to have a dashcam. My reply to Lyft, you should be more concerned about why a pax would complain that I have a dashcam, then that I have one, what was that riders intention? And no, I don't have a warning posted.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

GrandmaRosey said:


> I'm a little confused by this topic, I'm new to driving Uber and Lyft and seem to be getting a lot of trips going to bad neighborhoods, what's the best thing to do?


Hi @Stockton welcome back


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nythain said:


> On the topic of dash cams. Any suggestions/recommendations for a decent affordable one that does dash and interior? I know there's one advertised in the tech section, wasn't sure if anyone has experience with it or it's close competitors?





Coxpal said:


> COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam with GPS, WiFi, Supercapacitor, Infrared night vision, FCC-ID approved, super good quality, APP is really easy to use: http://amazon.com/dp/B08HLT4TR1
> 
> Many UP members are using it and most importantly, support is always here.
> 
> ...



@Nythain I recently got the @Coxpal dashcam and it rocks. Go with that one.

As great as it is unfortunately it doesn't keep you out of shitty neighborhoods. 🤦‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

I personally don't mind the shitty neighborhoods. Generally quiet pax playing on their phones just trying to get from house A to house B or to and from work. They usually tip more often than other areas too. Only downside, though I personally like the smell of some good bud, not sure how much the next pax will or if they'll think I'm the one responsible for it lol. Windows down and air freshener till next pick up.


----------



## GrandmaRosey (Sep 1, 2021)

New2This said:


> Hi @Stockton welcome back


Excuse me?


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

sopranored said:


> Having a dashcam in your car makes pax uncomfortable and will increase your chance of getting false negative rated. I do not recommend having one. Instead use social engineering. In the end of the ride pax will leave your car satisfied and happy. You made them feel so good that they'd be soo embarrassed to give you any ratings below 5 star. Talk more with pax, don't say the wrong things, don't try to make jokes about racism or controversy. You never know where you'll end up.


Trolling nice


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Getting my VanTrue hard wired today.

Dual purpose... blooper reel for the idiots on the road and self defense.

Honestly, my lack of car seat worries me more than a camera and random thug.

If anyone complains, I will say it is required by my insurance company. 

If the overwrite function doesn't suffice we can erase at end of trip.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

sopranored said:


> Having a dashcam in your car makes pax uncomfortable and will increase your chance of getting false negative rated.
































Guess I'm an outlier.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I noticed Ubers dashcam registration the other day, what's the advantage? Just the fact it tells the rider in the app?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> I noticed Ubers dashcam registration the other day, what's the advantage? Just the fact it tells the rider in the app?


Yep.

If you're in CA it's especially helpful since it tells them when they order so (I believe) by getting in your car they're agreeing to be recorded.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New2This said:


> Yep.
> 
> If you're in CA it's especially helpful since it tells them when they order so (I believe) by getting in your car they're agreeing to be recorded.


You could also use the cam to record texts sent 
to you by paxes before the ride gets canceled 
Like the one I got this morning at 3am
"Sexual assault"..


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

New2This said:


> Yep.
> 
> If you're in CA it's especially helpful since it tells them when they order so (I believe) by getting in your car they're agreeing to be recorded.


I'm in a 1 party consent state so I don't really worry about it. I didn't register with Uber so I have the option of notifying or not notifying them that I have footage after I've had a chance to review it. I deliberately installed my dashcam in an amateurish fashion so that they pax see it. It's on the windshield to the right of the rearview mirror, red light flashing every 10 seconds and the cable hangs straight down so you see the wire. 10K rides or so with it that way and not one single complaint. People have asked maybe 10 or 15 times and I tell them I have found it to be a preventative tool, I've never needed to use the footage but it discourages people from acting inappropriately or making false accusations.


----------



## 227917 (10 mo ago)

I’m going to KEEP my cam . I’m platinum with both services with it. I’m a woman and I will be damed if I don’t keep myself safe ✌🏾


----------



## Jedi-Uber (Jun 16, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> On a side note social engineering is good, and will improve your ratings. Chat people up (if they are chatty). If they respond with one word answers or are busy with their phone or talking to the other pax, leave them alone. People skills definitely help your rating (and your tips). But for those concerned about the risk of deactivation, if a customer makes a false complaint in order to get the ride free, or a customer misunderstands something you say and interprets it as creepy, a dashcam could help you remain a rideshare driver.


This here, I am a witness to as it happened to me. Without the Dash Cam is would be permanently deactivated. The advice *sopranored provided is 100% false!! *Get a dash cam and record it all. I the customer feels uncomfortable, they had plans to do something or say something that would NOT be to your benefit. Eject that rider if they wish the dash cam be deactivated immediately!!


----------



## Jedi-Uber (Jun 16, 2018)

Atavar said:


> My pax like that I have a dashcam. It protects driver and pax from each other. Police can take the card (with cause or permission) in the event of either a driver or pax incident.
> I have mine mounted in front of the sun visor. If a paranoid pax asks nicely I will flip the visor down to block video. I don’t mention audio is still recording.


If they have a problem, they need to get a different car that doesn't have one. If they are uncomfortable they were planning to do something unbeneficial to you. At the end of the ride, expect a 1 star if you allow them to stay.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Translation:
> 
> "Protecting yourself from going to prison over a false rape or assault accusation is far less important than making sure a passenger is not uncomfortable to the point of rating you less than 5 stars. Drivers have a duty to protect their rating more than their own freedom."


If your driving, how can you rape?

Just think, your phone is recording your location, so keep it moving. 🙄


----------

